

San Diego: join us for SD Hacker News meetup #24 (Fri 12/23) - th
http://anyvite.com/oeroiupezb

======
compumike
Thanks for posting this, Trey. Looking forward to seeing everyone at the
meetup on Friday. Please RSVP if you're coming!

SDHN wiki:
[http://cses.ucsd.edu/wiki/index.php/San_Diego_Hacker_News_Me...](http://cses.ucsd.edu/wiki/index.php/San_Diego_Hacker_News_Meetup)

SDHN mailing list (low traffic, mainly for event announcements):
<http://groups.google.com/group/sd-hackernews>

Other tech/biz meetups & events in San Diego: <http://www.sdtechscene.org/>

